# Another use for a machinist jack



## Johnwa (May 3, 2020)

I had to move a sidewalk block about ¼”.  They’ve been in the ground for a while and a bar didn’t work.  This did.


----------



## Bofobo (May 3, 2020)

Smarter not harder


----------

